# Couch/chair Swap On 316Rl



## bwc1950 (Aug 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if the couch and chair placement can be swapped on the 2014 316RL?


----------



## bwc1950 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Robert, that pretty much answers both questions for me. I appreciate it.


----------

